# Klipsch Icon W, KF-28, RF's, or ? for $2000



## Flyinace3

I am curious as to how these speakers rate for their price. I am looking at the Klipsch wf-35 icon w series for my fronts a wc-24 icon w series for the center 2 pair of of ws-24 icon w series surround speakers and the RW-12d subwoofer which is part of the package on newegg with a ONKYO TX-NR609 receiver which is all in a package for $2069. I will be using this system for 50/50 music and movies in my living room. My room size is 18x22. Another system I am concidering is the Klipsch kf-28 for fronts, kc 25 center, 2 pair of ks-14 surrounds all from best buy. Or would the RF-62's/52's and matching RF center and surrounds be a much better choice? My budget for 7.1 speaker system is $2000 plus or minus with in reason. I mainly listen to rock music and I do like to turn it up and feel the music as well as hear it. 
I currently have a yamaha rxv665 receiver and 2 polk tsi 300 and polk rm 75's for my 7 channels. These polk speakers in my opnion sound horrable for music as well as movies, no lows at all the highs are not much better.


----------



## drdoan

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack

Flyinace3 said:


> I am curious as to how these speakers rate for their price. I am looking at the Klipsch wf-35 icon w series for my fronts a wc-24 icon w series for the center 2 pair of of ws-24 icon w series surround speakers and the RW-12d subwoofer which is part of the package on newegg with a ONKYO TX-NR609 receiver which is all in a package for $2069. I will be using this system for 50/50 music and movies in my living room. My room size is 18x22. Another system I am concidering is the Klipsch kf-28 for fronts, kc 25 center, 2 pair of ks-14 surrounds all from best buy. Or would the RF-62's/52's and matching RF center and surrounds be a much better choice? My budget for 7.1 speaker system is $2000 plus or minus with in reason. I mainly listen to rock music and I do like to turn it up and feel the music as well as hear it.
> I currently have a yamaha rxv665 receiver and 2 polk tsi 300 and polk rm 75's for my 7 channels. These polk speakers in my opnion sound horrable for music as well as movies, no lows at all the highs are not much better.


Hello,
The Icon's offer real Wood Veneer Finishes that certainly make them look a bit more upscale. I would listen to both Lines. I doubt there is a huge difference in how the sound, but there is something to be said for WAF.

I would consider a different Subwoofer regardless of which Series you choose. The HSU Research VTF-2 MKIII is a fantastic value and offers performance similar to Subwoofers costing over $1000 that are not Internet Direct.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01

You need to listen to them - they tend to lack midrange detail - also, you need to
see, if the horn tweeter is for you. The RF series also sounded some what sharp,
and edgy to me - and the midrange some what lacking. A lot of people like Klipsch
for rock music - they may be right for you. Based on your experience with Polk, you
may like the WF series speakers. There are better subwoofer choices.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Just to give you a heads up, Newegg is selling the Icon Series for 30% off currently. I am afraid the sale will end today, but if you have auditioned it and like the sound, I cannot imagine getting them for less from an Authorized Dealer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV

Flyinace3 said:


> II am looking at the Klipsch wf-35 icon w series for my fronts a wc-24 icon w series for the center 2 pair of of ws-24 icon w series surround speakers and the RW-12d subwoofer which is part of the package on newegg with a ONKYO TX-NR609 receiver which is all in a package for $2069.


Opinions will vary, but personally I feel you can do a lot better. Maybe...:

2X Soundfield Audio Monitor 1 ($1300 listed but I think they're actually $1000)
1X Rythmik FV12 ($500 although I honestly recommend two subs)
2X Pioneer SP-BS41 $200 
1X Marantz SR6004 ($450)


----------



## Flyinace3

*Re: new plan 7.1 for $2000-2400*

I passed on the newegg deal for the Klipsch WF-35 since the price increased $200 in 1 day for the package. 

Need advise on a 7.1 speaker system in the range of $2000-2400. Im thinking a epik or hsu sub the the rest is where I'd like some advise, I will be using it for a 50/50 mix of music and movies. Not looking for a sub/sat package or anything with a wimpy low end using just the front mains...I have a yamaha rxv-665 and a pioneer vsx-921 for receivers.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The PSB Image Series is excellent and can be found discounted at DMC-Electronics, Saturday Audio, and Upscale Audio. Just to name a new Retailers. Really love Paul Barton's Designs. You might also want to consider SVS Speakers as well. Also, if still interested in Klipsch, I would guess Newegg will have a similar Sale Price this Weekend. They always do these amazing deals on Weekends. Also, it might be worth calling Newegg to see if they would honor the weekend price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01

Check out PSB
PSB Image - T5. C5, with B4 for surrounds
Click on all PSB specials - then refurbish products
Scroll down - Start with 5.1 and expand to 7.1 later
http://www.saturdayaudio.com/

Look at the Rythmik sub from post #6

And the Yamaha receiver
http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-A800-7-1-Channel-Audio-Receiver/dp/B003XDU498

Or, look at the T45 system here - you can sell the sub, and get the Rythmik
Scroll to the bottom
https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm


----------



## Flyinace3

I haven found a good place here in metro detroit michigan that has much of a selection of speakers to listen to. Seems like Im limited to best buy and ABC warehouse which both carry Klipsch as their top of the line speaker. I am also looking at some online direct speakers. But where to start with so many to choose from. I was going to purchase the klipsch solely on the fact they were on super sale from their list price. I am open to any and all suggestions keeping my budget in mind.


----------



## GranteedEV

Flyinace3 said:


> I am open to any and all suggestions keeping my budget in mind.


The ones I strongly recommend are:

Philharmonic Audio
Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower
JTR Speakers

in particular if you can squeeze into your budget. 

I also do recommend:

Soundfield
SVS
EMPTek
Aperion

I'd also consider looking into ARX although they appear somewhat mysterious. 

I feel any of these will have the output as well as finesse that will greatly impress you. Yes the Soundfield M1 is a bookshelf, but it uses a long throw 8" woofer below 200hz so it's an unusual bookshelf to say the least. 

Spend less money on surrounds if need be, but get great fronts first and foremost as that's where you'll most often be impressed. 

There are some other internet direct brands out there as well, but at the end of the day a lot of them are more about marketing and subjective reviews than they are about accuracy and actual measurable/audible performance/value. Like with brick and mortar, there's great internet direct companies and there's mediocre ones and yes there's poor ones too. I'm very confident in the ones I named above however.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I suppose you might want to at least explore driving over the Bridge into Canada for Paradigm and PSB Speakers. Given the strength of the Canadian Dollar, I am not sure if it makes as much sense as it used to. Regardless, stateside, Saturday Audio is in Chicago and sells PSB Speakers for very competitive prices and given the relative proximity to you, the Shipping should not be atrocious.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Flyinace3

Here are a few models I am currently looking at and any opnions you have

Klipsch fr-62 II for $717 pair
KEF Iq 90 $999 pair
KEF Q700 $1030 pair
KEF Q900 $1300 pair a little more than I want to go 
Mordaunt Short Aviano 8 $1200 pair
Mirage OMD15 $1000 pair
I think most of these are either open boxes and models being discontinued that I fround a vanns and accessories4less, what are other good places to look for discounted speakers on the web?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
DMC-Electronics, Upscale Audio, Saturday Audio, are all pretty good. I have always sourced my Speakers within Driving Distance due to Shipping Damage concerns. If you have not already, I would call around to any Independent HiFI Stores somewhat nearby as when not paying Shipping the price disparity comes closer. There is Sales Tax. If only we all lived near Delaware.... Also, BB/Magnolia has some really nice Speakers that when Discontinued are often available at huge discounts.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV

Flyinace3 said:


> KEF Q700 $1030 pair
> KEF Q900 $1300 pair a little more than I want to go


These two would be my choices out of those options.


----------



## zieglj01

Flyinace3 said:


> Here are a few models I am currently looking at and any opnions you have
> 
> I think most of these are either open boxes and models being discontinued that I fround a vanns and accessories4less, what are other good places to look for discounted speakers on the web?


The Q700 and Q900 - However, this is my #1 choice - Boston VS 336 tower speakers
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542744234/boston-acoustics-vs-336?s_c=site_search
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/VS-336-Floorstanding-Loudspeaker-P239.aspx


----------



## zieglj01

And there is Audiogon
http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrfull&1325094757&/PMC-FB1-


----------



## Flyinace3

Just placed the order on newegg, so in 3 days I should have it
This is what I ended up with
Icon W series in esspresso finish
2-WF-35 Floorstanding
1-WC-24 center
2-WB-14 bookself
4-WS-24 surrounds
1-RW-12D subwoofer
1-ONKYO TX-NR609 Receiver
Grand total $2039.91 including shipping
I hope this will be a nice upgrade from my polk lsi-300's
Now which receiver to use for these new speakers
Yamaha RXV-665
Pioneer VSX921k
Onkyo TX-NR609


----------



## Jungle Jack

Flyinace3 said:


> Just placed the order on newegg, so in 3 days I should have it
> This is what I ended up with
> Icon W series in esspresso finish
> 2-WF-35 Floorstanding
> 1-WC-24 center
> 2-WB-14 bookself
> 4-WS-24 surrounds
> 1-RW-12D subwoofer
> 1-ONKYO TX-NR609 Receiver
> Grand total $2039.91 including shipping
> I hope this will be a nice upgrade from my polk lsi-300's
> Now which receiver to use for these new speakers
> Yamaha RXV-665
> Pioneer VSX921k
> Onkyo TX-NR609


Hello,
Congrats on the Speakers. Of the 3 AVR's, the TX-NR609 offers by far the most power. It also offers Audyssey 2EQ. While it does not work on the Subwoofer like MultEQ, neither do YPAO and MCACC. Truth be told, if there is any way you could find a good deal on the TX-NR709, that AVR truly would offer everything you need with MultEQ XT, Preamp Outputs, and more. Regardless, of the 3 AVR's the 609 is so much more powerful that it is not even funny.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Flyinace3

I should receive the everything on the 17th. As for the receiver I am not planning on using the onkyo 609. I am only gettng that receiver beacause in was included with the speaker package that newegg was offering as was the sub. For the receiver I am going to use in a yamaha Rxv-665 which can run 7.1 plus presence channels which I will use the WB-14. My yamaha has 7.1 preouts as well as speaker outs so I am concidering getting a external apm to power the front 2 channels. What is your opnion on powering the front 2 channels with a DJ amp like a Peavey PV900
◦Stereo mode: 4 ohms, 300 watts RMS x 2 
◦Stereo mode: 8 ohms, 180 watts RMS x 2 

◦Bridge mono mode: 4 ohms, 900 watts RMS 

◦Inputs: XLR, 1/4 inch and barrier strip 

◦Detented input gain control 

◦Binding post and Speakon output connectors 

◦Seperate Speakon mono bridge output 

◦Mode switch for stereo or bridge operation 

◦Low-cut filter switch for 40Hz low cut filter 

◦Built-in crossover with 150Hz switch 

◦Thru/low output jacks and high output jacks 

◦LED indicators for input signal, DDT and power 

◦Peavey's famous DDT compression system 

◦Total harmonic distortion: less than 0.03% 20Hz to 20kHz in stereo mode, both channels driven 10% below rated power 

◦Frequency response: 20Hz to 20kHz 

◦Damping factor: greater than 300 

◦Hum and noise: 100dB 

◦Rack spaces: 2 

I will be sure to post as soon as the speakers come in.


----------



## zieglj01

The Klipsch will play loud with the Onkyo - go that route first - test it out, before spending more money.
The Yamaha 665 is not a strong receiver - in surround mode, the power really drops.

The sensitivity specs on your Klipsch, is around 97db - it does not take much to drive them.
■NOMINAL IMPEDANCE: 8 ohms 
■POWER HANDLING: 150 w @ 8 ohms 
■SENSITIVITY: 97 dB 

If you like to play with your ears - look at Emotiva
http://emotiva.com/xpa3.shtm


----------

